# Big Reds schooling at Destin Pass



## TBAR_94 (Aug 6, 2020)

I got a later start than I wanted this morning (stupid daylight savings time) but I was fishing the beach right by the pass this morning and saw tons of redfish schooled up just inside the bar. I caught two on a Mirrolure topwater that were both over slots around 30 inches, and lost another one that got me in the rocks. This was my first time catching reds on topwater, and I couldn't believe how hard they hit--some awesome blowups. Fish were really active until the tide stopped and then it was like someone flipped a switch. 

There was also a massive amount of small jacks schooling up, and after the morning topwater bite died off I tried some Gulp but I was going through bait so fast I gave up and decided to call it a morning. I'd like to get a slot the table at some point, but catching the big guys was so fun I didn't care about having to stop at a store on the way home.


----------



## squidley (Jun 29, 2013)

That sounds like a blast. Thanks for the report.


----------

